# Pesky flies under the aquarium hood



## paramedic (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello,


I have a very annoying problem. Can't get rid of flies that live between water and hood.
I don't know how they are called. They are very small, way smaller then mosquitoes, but look like them. 


Please, help. They are very resilient uninvited guests. Vacuming flies, then cleansing the aquarium sides and also changing part of the water does not seem to help.
Have any of you had problems with flies? Please advise.


Good day,
Aurimas


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fruit flies. What kind of fish are in the tank? You can get a fish that feeds on them depending on the stocking you currently have and tank size.


----------



## paramedic (Dec 30, 2013)

I have 1000L tank and my fish are too big to be interested in small larva (I have Arowana, two Datnoids and Motor ray ). I can't introduce any smaller fish to eat the larva because they themselves will become dinner.
What else can I do get rid of those flies? Is there any chemical solution non-toxic to fish?


----------



## paramedic (Dec 30, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get some apple cider and put some in a small container. Put one drop of dish soap in it and then put it underneath your hood.

The apple cider will attract them to it. The soap will clear the surface film that they usually could stay on without going in the cider. They drown.

It works, try it.


----------

